# my tank info



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

135 tank with custom stand, fx5,two xp3's,305 and h.o.b.,two powerheads, heaters etc etc. Odyssea lighting and tan substrate. I have added a bunch of manzinita wood and some java fern. 2 brilliant blue(pair), 2 orange melon(pair), 2classic alenquer, 2 red turq, 1cobalt, 2powder blue, 1 pigeon, 2 checkerboard one albino, 1 chainlink motoro, 1yellowspot motoro, 1gold severum, 1 raphael catfish, 1 lonely rocket gar really proud of my stock just wanted to share


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

great looking tank. love to see full frontal shot!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Are those discus by the heater spawning?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting mix. looks good.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> 135 tank with custom stand, fx5,two xp3's,305 and h.o.b.,two powerheads, heaters etc etc. Odyssea lighting and tan substrate. I have added a bunch of manzinita wood and some java fern. 2 brilliant blue(pair), 2 orange melon(pair), 2classic alenquer, 2 red turq, 1cobalt, 2powder blue, 1 pigeon, 2 checkerboard one albino, 1 chainlink motoro, 1yellowspot motoro, 1gold severum, 1 raphael catfish, 1 lonely rocket gar really proud of my stock just wanted to share


Tank looks good. You should post a full front shot. Do you think you have enough filtration? LOL. The water must be crystal clear. Im considering adding a HOB on my African tank but im running out of outlets.


----------

